# Tuckahoe WMA



## msjjd (Apr 26, 2013)

Wondering if anyone camps there close to the river and can you get a 5th wheel camper down there,thinking about a trip with some friends to do some fishing. I know I have to buy a WMA stamp.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yea, they have a pretty nice camping area right on the main road by the check in station.  Its a beautiful place down there, have fun!


----------



## buddy48 (Apr 26, 2013)

There's a campground on the dirt road... Leaning pine campground. Real nice folks. The river is ony a few miles down the road. They have a bath house etc.

http://www.leaningpinecamping.com/

I've fished there for years, Briar patch, possum Eddie, red lake, Barnes lake...caught fish in all of 'em. Dicks lookout and millers lake too. Used to be able to get into the river from those two but it is almost impossible now. 

The fishing should be getting right...Good luck.


----------



## vince (Apr 26, 2013)

*Tuckahoe*

When I lived in waynesboro 1994-2010 I fished tuckahoe a many of times. I have fished the places buddy48 wrote down,Millers Lake is #1 to me. Caught fish in all of them.Best fishing in georgia to me is tuckahoe.


----------

